# "Powerful heeling"



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra's heeling has been described as "powerful" and I am not quite sure what that really means in the big scheme of things.

She is super intense (about everything!) and is always driving forward, and her focus does not wavier. She is one of those dogs who looks like they are either going to jump up at the handler any second or push forward out of position. 

She does not leave basic position and is very good about keeping her body in line and correct.

Not something that has come easily but with hard work it has paid off.

A trainer I work with has made a comment to me about her, saying that there are dogs (while heeling) that capture the audience and those that don't; Zefra will capture their attention.

Just wondering what "powerful heeling" really means when looking at the overall dog? I did not train her to be a "powerful heeler" or for her to be a strong, intense girl, she just is what she is. 

To me, I am just happy to have a dog who will heel with such intense focus and be so enthusiastic about it!

Also, if someone could post a video of a dog with a "powerful heel" that would be great!

I will try to get a video up after training tomorrow of Zefra heeling to try and describe what I mean.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am extremely interested in following this thread and seeing the vids. I just wanted to post on this to ensure I will get updates. Very, very interesting to me! I often refer to my mixed boy as intense and focused, so I am quite interested to see the true definition of what that *really* is. As a rookie, it is hard to know what the real thing is.

Again, looking forward to this thead.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is wonderful, Elisabeth! Great work! I hope to be like you in the future!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> That is wonderful, Elisabeth! Great work! I hope to be like you in the future!


This really isn't something I _did_ to be honest. 

She just is a bit (I say this as I grin) over the top in everything she does. You can ask Wild Wolf on this forum about that.. lol.

I am still very much a newbie but I have worked and am working with wonderfully knowledgable people who are willing to share information and technique to get us to the place where we are.

We still of course have a LONG ways to go, but we are at the beginning of our road..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't sell yourself short. Dogs respond to your energy and to who you are. 
I am thinking my Ilse will come from Wild Winds, if I am fortunate enough to still be able to get a dog from them in about three years.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You should definitely check out Thor... her youngest male... all I can say is... you've never met a dog like him before - ever.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

This is something that comes from the temperament of the dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

justde said:


> This is something that comes from the temperament of the dog.


Can we break this down a bit? Really explore what it means?

I don't have enough knowledge to really put into words (that makes sense to everyone) what I "think" it means, so was hoping for some good examples and explanations?


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Just wondering what "powerful heeling" really means when looking at the overall dog? I did not train her to be a "powerful heeler" or for her to be a strong, intense girl, she just is what she is.
> 
> To me, I am just happy to have a dog who will heel with such intense focus and be so enthusiastic about it!
> 
> Also, if someone could post a video of a dog with a "powerful heel" that would be great!.


Pike von der Schafbachmuhle Protection - YouTube


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dogs that show a lot of power in heeling are those with not just energy, but who say all through the work that they love and are enjoying what they do. It is also in the way they move, focus on their handler and execute each step of the pattern. Dogs with power tend to attract the audience and judges even when they may not be totally correct. These dogs also tend to show this power throughout the obedience and not just in the heeling.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

lhczth said:


> Dogs that show a lot of power in heeling are those with not just energy, but who say all through the work that they love and are enjoying what they do. It is also in the way they move, focus on their handler and execute each step of the pattern. Dogs with power tend to attract the audience and judges even when they may not be totally correct. These dogs also tend to show this power throughout the obedience and not just in the heeling.


 The power if present in everything the dog does throughout it's day. It works hard and plays hard. As Lisa said about loving what they do..they seem to just love life and give their all. They tend to want to be doing things and push you to participate.
Sue


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I too feel it comes from the temperament of the dog. A lot can be revealed in obedience work.

I have a female with nice heeling, high points in obedience with it, very animated....but, not powerful. So there is a difference in "pleasing" and energetic performances versus what I consider power. I am not good with descriptions but when the dogs are working beside me I can "feel" the difference. I am sure there are explanations, but I am not a master of language!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

justde said:


> The power if present in everything the dog does throughout it's day. It works hard and plays hard.


That is also very true.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

lhczth said:


> That is also very true.


This totally rings true for my Zef.

Thanks everyone!


----------

